# Project Cars mit I5 und gtx 770



## HordyH (6. Mai 2015)

Aus dem pcgh benchmark kann ich ableiten das, wenn ich es richtig verstehe, PC mit einer gtx 770 auf max. Details und 2x AA flüssig spielbar ist.







Aber wie sieht es aus wenn ein i5 3470 statt eines i7 4790 zum Einsatz kommt.







Lohnt es sich das spiel zu kaufen oder müsste ich die Details zu weit nach unten schrauben?







Ich muss nicht auf Ultra Spielen, ich mach "gern" abstriche aber zu schlecht sollte es nicht ausschauen.







Mein System:







i5 3470 3,2-3,6 GHz



Gigabyte Gtx 770



8 GB 1600 Mhz ram



1 TB HDD


----------



## IJOJOI (6. Mai 2015)

Auf einer Mischung zwischen HOCH und ULTRA sollte es ganz gut laufen.


----------



## mgiceman311 (6. Mai 2015)

ja das denk ich auch, das es gut läuft, zumal Nvidia Karten, (lt. benchmark) bisher klar im Vorteil bei diesem Spiel sind...und die 770 schneidet ja ziemlich gut ab...CPU ist auch noch gut...


----------



## HordyH (7. Mai 2015)

Hhmm ok also werd ich wohl mal reinschnuppern müssen


----------



## HordyH (8. Mai 2015)

Bin mir nun doch unsicher, ob evtl meine cpu schlapp macht.

Hat jmd nen vergleichbares System?


----------



## HordyH (9. Mai 2015)

Falls es jmd interessiert, es läuft wunderbar mit meiner hw


----------

